# Five More Pumpkins (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finished five more pumpkins for our 2010 display&#8230;.these guys were created last spring for my Great Lakes FrightFest papier mache demo.

They have been sitting around since last June and I finally got around to giving them a coat of paint.

Nothing real fancy about them but I do like the Cyclops pumpkin, he sort of makes me laugh.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it safe to say I've never in all my life seen a cyclops pumpkin:jol: He's wonderful, as are they all.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scott, they just keep getting better and better! I am trying to finish up a couple of Stolloween style pumpkins, and having tried my hand at it I admire your abilities even more.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I really like these. Very nice job. Would love to have those in my front yard with my scarecrow. Ill show them to my wife to inspire her.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great. I think the cyclops is my favorite. You're cranking these thing out like mad now, have you hired help and started a production line?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the cyclops is my favorite too! i was try some of these next year!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Fantastic work as always. Your imagination never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I SOOOOOO love your work Stoll!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your imagination is just incredible, amazing work once again!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Gawd. 

I'm sooo envious of your talent.

Great work as usual


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool Scott, really like the stem in the top picture, bottom left.
It's really a wicked stem!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great pumpkins, the cyclops is unique, to say the least. Love him!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, Stolloween! Your artistic abilities amaze me. Those are a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

So um, Scott. When you gonna go Pro? I can totally see this as Target's lineup for 2011. I'd buy one. Or two. or three.Or four. Or five. Ok I gotta stop at five. 

3am: Saturday Morning, October 22nd:

Me: So did you bring the stuff?
Chuck: Yeah I got what you need.
Me: Ok put it in the car.
Chuck: Ok, but the price has gone up.
Me: What?! I pay you enough! You can't extort me!
Chuck: I'll tell your wife!
Me: Ok, OK, I 'll pay, I know she said 5 was the limit, but I got a fever!
Chuck: A fever?
Me: Yeah! I got fever for more Stollo-Lanterns. I need more Stollo-lanterns!
Chuck: Well I got 500 more in this panel truck! Cha-ching!
Me: Whats that over there? Is that Christopher Walken?
Chuck: Where?
Me: Stab! Stab! Stab! Stab! Stab! Stab! Stab!
Chuck: ::::Gurgle::::
Me: vvvrrrrrrooooommmm, ernhhh, vroommmmmm, muuuwahaha hah hah hah haha!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> So um, Scott. When you gonna go Pro? I can totally see this as Target's lineup for 2011. I'd buy one. Or two. or three.Or four. Or five. Ok I gotta stop at five.
> 
> 3am: Saturday Morning, October 22nd:
> 
> ...


Ok, that made me laugh.....thanks.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Put twenty or so pumpkins on the front porch as sort of a pre-Halloween display....our yard won't be up until the week of Halloween.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

My oh My, that is just........to wonderful for words


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Scott....love em all!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, how many cars slow down as they pass your house this time of year?

Great pictures and great set up, Stoll!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

A pumpkin-makin machine! Wonderful work on these!


----------

